# Question about deer creek reservoir



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on this old railroad tunnel that is supposedly at Deer Creek reservoir? I was looking at the lake on starkpark website and this photo was listed, but ive been fishing parts of this lake for years and have never seen this. I recently got into kayak fishing, so if this tunnel really is at deer creek, id love to explore the area on my kayak. I was also wondering if anyone has gotten into any big hybrid stripers since they've been stocked in deer creek the past couple of years. I talked to some guy briefly that said he caught an 11lb striper last year. Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Does anyone have any info on this old railroad tunnel that is supposedly at Deer Creek reservoir? I was looking at the lake on starkpark website and this photo was listed, but ive been fishing parts of this lake for years and have never seen this. I recently got into kayak fishing, so if this tunnel really is at deer creek, id love to explore the area on my kayak. I was also wondering if anyone has gotten into any big hybrid stripers since they've been stocked in deer creek the past couple of years. I talked to some guy briefly that said he caught an 11lb striper last year. Thanks for any help or info.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Does anyone have any info on this old railroad tunnel that is supposedly at Deer Creek reservoir? I was looking at the lake on starkpark website and this photo was listed, but ive been fishing parts of this lake for years and have never seen this. I recently got into kayak fishing, so if this tunnel really is at deer creek, id love to explore the area on my kayak. I was also wondering if anyone has gotten into any big hybrid stripers since they've been stocked in deer creek the past couple of years. I talked to some guy briefly that said he caught an 11lb striper last year. Thanks for any help or info.


West end of the lake. Cannot see it from the road, but if you head west on price rd, lake on your left, pull off at last pull off on your left and short walk on trail you'll see it.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks man, its crazy how you can fish somewhere all these years and still find new and interesting things.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow, I,m 71 and fished by the rr bridge for years ,it shallow back there lot of carp. never heard there was stripers in that lake. going west on price st parking just before the tracks,


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’ve iced it quite a few times but never soft water. I’ve never seen or heard of stripers being in there. Doesn’t mean there isn’t. A guy in a yak could do well for crappie and largemouth.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Walborn gets stocked with hybrids too


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No monster but I think there may be a few in there.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> No monster but I think there may be a few in there.


If you look at the updated version of the lake map and guide book they sell at wal mart it shows odnr stocking data for stripers that started in 2015 i believe. I do believe there has to be a few hogs in there.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

there is also a deer creek res,l down in columbus oh.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ye but that pic looks like right off the road down the path below the r r tracks by berlin


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I showed my BIL at Easter the pic of a ? Fish from deer creek stark and he thought a white bass I looked at a DNR identification book and I thought white bass they are hard to decipher at that size.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

bustedrod said:


> ye but that pic looks like right off the road down the path below the r r tracks by berlin


Years ago I went way up the lake to th RR tunnel at the end of the lake some deep spots at the tunnel hole, didn’t go into it I had 14 Jon boat didn’t look deep that day inside it. About the wipers walborn has stocked them in years past so some could have gone through the dam and ended up in deer creek. It’s happened before at some lakes..


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just wanted to update this thread!! This was caught at deer creek. There is no doubt many nice sized hybrids in deer creek lol.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great wiper, heavymetal!! I fish that lake quite often, but never caught one like that. I'm sure that put up quite a fight!! 
I haven't even been fishing yet this year. Damn elbow problems


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> Great wiper, heavymetal!! I fish that lake quite often, but never caught one like that. I'm sure that put up quite a fight!!
> I haven't even been fishing yet this year. Damn elbow problems


Thats not me, but sure it was a fight


----------



## FishingGranny (Jun 9, 2019)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just wanted to update this thread!! This was caught at deer creek. There is no doubt many nice sized hybrids in deer creek lol.


Nice fish! 
When was this picture taken?


----------

